# Wood Clamp Sale!



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I usually jump on the Garret Wade clamp sales myself but I have about 150 clamps. 

These ones are only 12" capacity so they will work for smaller enclosures. Keep an eye on the site for other clamp sales. I've bought several from them and they are always good for the price. I thought I'd pass this along: http://www.garrettwade.com/jump.jsp?itemID=111197&itemType=PRODUCT

All different size quick grip clamps: http://www.garrettwade.com/jump.jsp?itemID=111191&itemType=PRODUCT


----------

